# 1990 Syanza Running Rough



## ANALYTICAL2 (Feb 2, 2004)

*1990 Stanza Running Rough*

A Friend Of Mine Couldn't Get His 1990 Stanza To Pass Exhaust Emissions Inspection. Another Friend Did Something To The Engine To Make It Pass, But Now The Car Idles Rough And Is Very Hard To Start. We Can't Get In Touch With The Friend Who Messed The Car Up And Nedd Help In Figuring Out What He Might Have Done. We Presume He Did Something To Lean Out The Mixture But Are Not Sure What. Any Suggestions?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Was the car tuned up before you smogged it i.e. new plugs, cap, rotor, air and fuel filters, and an oil change. Also check the plug wires and the ignition timing. It sounds as though he may have adjusted the timing. Check these things and please let me know what you find.

Troy


----------



## ANALYTICAL2 (Feb 2, 2004)

*you are right*



KA24Tech said:


> Was the car tuned up before you smogged it i.e. new plugs, cap, rotor, air and fuel filters, and an oil change. Also check the plug wires and the ignition timing. It sounds as though he may have adjusted the timing. Check these things and please let me know what you find.
> 
> Troy


was the timing. had been retarded. thanks for the help.


----------

